# Guess the Cyp Species!!!



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

I have some Cyps that are breaking ground. These two pots are the same species. Can anyone Guess the name????


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 6, 2010)

formosanum?


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Nope not formosanum. Try Again!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

Is it even possible to guess at that stage? I don't know - I'll go with parviflorum var. pubescens.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Not parv.v pub.!! Guess Again!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

What are the species characteristics at this stage of growth? Maybe tibeticum?


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

This is one of the bigger species. It is not very common in the U.S. It is not tibeticum. Guess Again!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

Okay, here's an uncommon one - farreri.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Kevin with that 1 I wish it was, but not farreri!!


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 6, 2010)

flavum!


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Not flavum!!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, my first impression was formosanum. If that's noy right, japonicum?


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Not japonicum!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

fasciolatum?


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm gonna go with fasciolatum too.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Not fasciolatum either..


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2010)

guttata? (i have no idea)


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

cyp henryi


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Fren,
Got it with henryi!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

henryi???! You said it was one of the bigger species. I thought henryi was small.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 7, 2010)

no henryi is tall


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2010)

None that I've seen. Maybe they were just young ones, though.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 7, 2010)

According to Cribb, henryi grows 12-22" tall. Personally I don't consider it a large species. The flowers are small, and the plants are slender. The plant is similar in stature to Cyp calceolus. This is what I would call a medium sized species. For me the larger species are ones like fasciolatum, kentuckiense, reginae, etc. that have big flowers and big leaves. C. fasciolatum, for example, is fairly short, but the large flowers and leaves make it seem bigger. C. henryi has some height, but it's not a very "substantial" plant.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I thought. That's why I went for tibeticum and such, instead of the slender, small-flowered henryi. Anyway, good to know, and hope we get some progress photos!


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 7, 2010)

I will keep you updated, on them. I am hoping to get at least 1 flower from each of them for breeding.


----------

